
Why We’re Sharing 3M Russian Troll Tweets - anarbadalov
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/why-were-sharing-3-million-russian-troll-tweets/
======
Quequau
I would be really interested in seeing someone do some sort of analysis on how
these tweets subsequently made it on to reddit and manipulated the discussion
there.

My recollection is that the CEO Reddit claimed that they had identified a mere
handful of so-called Russian Troll accounts but that was never really credible
to me... and that's on top of reality that there are always misguided amateurs
who enthusiastically amplify these sorts of propaganda.

------
dzdt
Is there any public details on the twitter social network: who was following
these accounts and retweeting their messages?

